# Branch



## Wolf6 (8 Feb 2021)

Finally have enough parts to start working a bit on layout and hardscape, so I figured this was the time to start a journal to go with it. 
Tank:
Red sea reefer 120x50x50 cm, sump 80x40x40 or close to that size. All plumbing is hidden in dry chamber/cabinet.

Lights:
Chihiros wrgb2

Titanium heater

Still to get:

dosing pump
2x twinstar nano
dual CO2 regulators/bottles (that is, I have one set currently, need to get a second).

Hardscape:
Beech branch and twigs collected in the woods nearby
River rock collected from my garden and found during holidays last year. 

Soil will be aqua soil and sand mixxed with grit.
I'll be dosing EI most likely, but premixxed into all in one from a source I've heard good things about recently, dosing daily via the auto doser.
CO2 aiming for +-20mg/l as I feel fish are more active then. 

Intended plant list:

Red lotus
blyxxa
mosses
dwarf hair grass
crinum
anubias nana
buces
Rotala macrandra
aponogeton crispus or cryptocorine crispulata
vallisneria nana
Pics this far:




The boxes arrived, heavy stuff 



Assembled and positioned next to the tank its replacing.





First layout tests, this is the general feeling I'm going for, a branch that fell into a stream, being engulfed by plants eventually. 
I'm avoiding big epifytes this time round, as I dont want the wood to vanish underneath masses of fern  I'm open for suggestions!

Fish plans, I'm thinking of these options, not saying I'm getting all of them:

panda cory or smaller (15-ish)
pair of dwarf cichlids (one that is relatively mild in behaviour) or badis badis
Barbs or another energetic group fish (about 25)
Serpae tetra (10 from the old tank, plus another 5 or so)
Maybe hatchetfish, the tank has a net cover with it (not on it in the pics)
kuhlis (from previous tank, about 5-6)
siamese algae eater (from previous tank)
8 ottos
15 amano shrimp
pair of Pearl gourami
pair of livebearers for the kids (molly, swords or platy)
1 male guppy for my youngest
4 green tetra, left over from many tanks ago, still holding on.

Advice on the fish choices is welcome too!


----------



## noodlesuk (8 Feb 2021)

Hardscape looks good, I do like the large smooth pebbles/stones, give a nice washed flowing stream feel to it.


----------



## Wolf6 (23 Feb 2021)

Temporary solution that may become permanent if it works. I feel the overflow protection has holes that are too wide, so I cut some mesh and attached it. Due to the overflows design I couldn't attach it at the back.


----------



## Wolf6 (16 Aug 2021)

Still sitting empty, but I did buy some more gear.


----------



## Swampymc8 (18 Aug 2021)

Following with interest. I've been looking at this tank to upgrade to,  interested in what you do


----------



## Wolf6 (9 Sep 2021)

Currently looking into plant choices as the big day nears. Gear wise I just need to buy twinstar nano+ and a large CO2 bottle, soil, sand, and grit, and a few bits and pieces for ease of waterchanges etc.
So the plant choices for the 'A' list are the following, meaning those are as good as certain:

eleocharis parvulaEleocharis sp. "montevidensis"blyxa japonicafissidens miroshakifissidens foxfissidens fontanusfontinalisNymphaea zenkeriGlossostigma elatinoidesanubias nanaBucephalandra Theia Red of red daggervallisneria nana or spiralis straightVesicularia Ferriei 'Weeping'

Now the 'B' listers from which I will attempt to select 4 to 6 plants, no more (hardest part of all) -

Eleocharis acicularisblyxa aubertiiHydrocotyle tripartita (sp. Japan)Sagittaria subulatahydrocotyle verticalataMarsilea Hirsutaanubias nana bonsaiCryptocoryne willisiiBacopa rotundifolia/carolinianaJuncus repensCryptocoryne balansaeHydrocleys nymphoidesrotala macrandraelodea densaFissidens nobilisCrepidomanes MalabaricumBolbitis Thailand

My goal is the appearance of a branch that has fallen into a calm rocky stream, with lots of grassy/long leaved plants to keep a visually calm look, dashed with some colour/contrasting leaves here and there. Surrounding the central area will be sand/grit with lots of open swimming space for cory's. Over time more will be overgrown, but I'll ensure a sizable portion remains sandy. The branch will be overgrown with various mosses and small leaved plants, nothing big. The central focal plant will be the red lotus, leaves allowed to go up to the surface. I havent decided yet if I want it on the left side of the tank behind the big rock, or right behind the higher rocks there. I would like to mirror that red with possibly the rotala macrandra somewhere on the other side of the tank, but keep most other plants green in various shades. Hints of brown/red are fine. I also prefer most of the plants to be not too demanding in terms of light/ferts or require too much trimming. I'm still open for suggestions, although I already need to select a max of4-6 'B' listers and stop there, otherwise will end up with too many plants and not enough space, as happens to me too often XD

Here is an 'artist impression' in paint of one possible layout. Hopefully it will make my general idea a bit clearer.


----------



## Wolf6 (9 Sep 2021)

A few tanks I have in mind as inspiration:







All three offer open swimming space yet plenty of hiding spaces for fish, feature lots of wood and river rock. They also have very limited plant choices and thats my main worry, maybe I should scrap more plants, but... I loves me some plants


----------



## Wookii (9 Sep 2021)

I really like the rocks and wood you have acquired, it should give a really naturalistic look. The Eleocharis at the rear would be my choice too (as in your third inspiration tank), it'll give it a great sense of depth. Less will probably be more for the rest of the planting. I'd probably go with some more rocks stacked at the rear, so there are lots of caves and hiding places for the fish (and shrimp if you/re having any).

The only plant on your list I'd warn against is the macrandra red - I found it very demanding. It has to have soft water, and disproportionate amounts of CO2 to do well. Ludwigia Super Red might be an easier choice there.
​


----------



## Wolf6 (9 Sep 2021)

Wookii said:


> I really like the rocks and wood you have acquired, it should give a really naturalistic look. The Eleocharis at the rear would be my choice too (as in your third inspiration tank), it'll give it a great sense of depth. Less will probably be more for the rest of the planting. I'd probably go with some more rocks stacked at the rear, so there are lots of caves and hiding places for the fish (and shrimp if you/re having any).
> 
> The only plant on your list I'd warn against is the macrandra red - I found it very demanding. It has to have soft water, and disproportionate amounts of CO2 to do well. Ludwigia Super Red might be an easier choice there.
> ​


I have ludwigia in my other tank, its shape and the 'air' roots are not what I had in mind for this tank. I've kept macrandra before with moderate succes. But you are right and I've scrapped it in my head for now, instead using bacopa's light green as contrast, and having the lotus be the single red plant in the tank. I think this will be the list:


eleocharis parvula - frontEleocharis sp. "montevidensis" - backblyxa japonica - middle (multiple groups)fissidens miroshaki - woodfissidens fox - wood,fissidens fontanus - woodfontinalis - rockNymphaea zenkeri - middle/back, single plantGlossostigma elatinoides - frontanubias nana - wood/rock, shaded areasBucephalandra Theia Red of red dagger - wood/rock, shaded areasVesicularia Ferriei 'Weeping' - woodSagittaria subulata - accents near rocks in the parvula fieldMarsilea Hirsuta - accents here and thereCryptocoryne willisii - shaded areas near the woodBacopa rotundifolia/caroliniana - middleelodea densa - backCrepidomanes Malabaricum - shaded part of wood


But I might just sneak in fissidens nobilis on a tiny piece of wood somewhere. I just love mosses. Fox and fontanus look so much alike that it should appear as a single species with 2 locations anyways, hopefully I can use it for some perceived depth by placing the fox more to the back of the wood.

Fish wise, looking at my original list I'm happy to conclude I still want most of those.

panda cory (12-ish)
pair of dwarf cichlids (one that is relatively mild in behaviour) or badis badis
Barbs or another energetic group fish (about 25), most likely odessa or ruby
15 embers from the old tank (though I might make it 40 or so)
Maybe 10 hatchetfish, the tank has a net cover with it (not on it in the pics), would that suffice to keep them inside? I've never had them so dont know how bad their jumping through cracks and nooks etc is.
kuhlis (from previous tank, about 5-6)
8 ottos (5 from previous tank, 3 new)
15-20 amano shrimp
1 bamboo shrimp
Pearl gourami (1 male, 2 female)
pair of livebearers - swords most likely
3 green tetra, left over from many tanks ago, still holding on (but I might donate those to my kids tank if he wants them)
7 Serpae tetra from the old tank (though I'd prefer to rehome them too)
Bunch of cherry and taiwan bee shrimp
Suggestions for dwarf cichlids that wont instantly decimate the cherries/taiwans/amano's? Anyone kept nannacara anomala for instance with shrimp? Its fine if they pick off the occasional one, as I will keep the main breeding colonies in other tanks, but I'd prefer to avoid massacres  Otherwise I'll just settle for badis badis I think.


----------



## Wookii (9 Sep 2021)

I think hatchets manage to get through any gap their body can fit through, no matter how obscure, so if you are happy the holes in the mesh are small enough, and there are no gap around the outside edges, you should be fine. I've always wanted marbled hatchets, I think they look great, so I'll be interested to see how you get on if you get any. What are you doing in terms of floating plants - surface dwellers like those generally need plenty of surface cover to feel secure.

I'm no cichlid expert, but from what I've read on other threads, they appear to be largely a no-go with shrimp. If you put your shrimp in for a decent amount of time before the cichlids, they could well find enough places to hide and breed and to maintain a population, but I personally wouldn't risk expensive Bee's with them.


----------



## Wolf6 (9 Sep 2021)

Wookii said:


> I think hatchets manage to get through any gap their body can fit through, no matter how obscure, so if you are happy the holes in the mesh are small enough, and there are no gap around the outside edges, you should be fine. I've always wanted marbled hatchets, I think they look great, so I'll be interested to see how you get on if you get any. What are you doing in terms of floating plants - surface dwellers like those generally need plenty of surface cover to feel secure.
> 
> I'm not cichlid expert, but from what I've read on other threads, they appear to be largely a no-go with shrimp. If you put your shrimp in for a decent amount of time before the cichlids, they could well find enough places to hide and breed and to maintain a population, but I personally wouldn't risk expensive Bee's with them.


The bees or whatever shrimp I have dont cost me much as they breed like rabbits in the small tank  but yeah I heard simular stories about rams and apistos being unsuited, as are killis and bettas. I was hoping people here had experience with nannacara or maybe other small cichlids and shrimp, but guess it's badis badis, which to be fair is no less amazing to look at.


----------



## shangman (9 Sep 2021)

Maybe dicrossus? They're v beautiful. 

I've heard that nanacara are particularly vicious when they're breeding and will go after everything in a community tank. 

Tbh I'd forget the small shrimps (especially if you have them in another tank) and get yourself some fabulous apistos, they are so funny and beautiful, still hands down my favourite fish. Basically all fish with big enough mouths will eat the shrimps, especially the babies. You can still keep them with amanos too so you aren't without shrimpy goodness.


----------



## Wolf6 (9 Sep 2021)

shangman said:


> Maybe dicrossus? They're v beautiful.
> 
> I've heard that nanacara are particularly vicious when they're breeding and will go after everything in a community tank.
> 
> Tbh I'd forget the small shrimps (especially if you have them in another tank) and get yourself some fabulous apistos, they are so funny and beautiful, still hands down my favourite fish. Basically all fish with big enough mouths will eat the shrimps, especially the babies. You can still keep them with amanos too so you aren't without shrimpy goodness.


You too make a valid point... it was my original plan to just have the shrimp in the small tank and in the refugium in the sump underneath the big tank, I ought to stick to that plan and just get me some dwarfs. I'm just so used to seeing tiny shrimp all over every tank as part of the cleanup crew, it'll be weird not having them around  but I can compensate with more ottos, snails and amano's.


----------



## Wolf6 (9 Sep 2021)

Wookii said:


> I think hatchets manage to get through any gap their body can fit through, no matter how obscure, so if you are happy the holes in the mesh are small enough, and there are no gap around the outside edges, you should be fine. I've always wanted marbled hatchets, I think they look great, so I'll be interested to see how you get on if you get any. What are you doing in terms of floating plants - surface dwellers like those generally need plenty of surface cover to feel secure.


Frogbit and lotus leaves as floaters, but since there is an overflow im not sure if it will work out. Might have to section off an area for the floaters.


----------



## Wookii (10 Sep 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> Frogbit and lotus leaves as floaters, but since there is an overflow im not sure if it will work out. Might have to section off an area for the floaters.



Perhaps better to section off the area immediately around the overflow?


----------



## shangman (10 Sep 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> You too make a valid point... it was my original plan to just have the shrimp in the small tank and in the refugium in the sump underneath the big tank, I ought to stick to that plan and just get me some dwarfs. I'm just so used to seeing tiny shrimp all over every tank as part of the cleanup crew, it'll be weird not having them around  but I can compensate with more ottos, snails and amano's.


Yeah I think that is a great plan, I keep my shrimps in a nano alone and they're much more active with zero predators. Before I kept them with sparkling gouramis which are really small, and they ate all the babies (I didn't realise and thought it was just cos crystals are harder to keep and that they weren't breeding), now the shrimp are alone they're all over the tank all the time, and hiding a lot less, and the babies survive so I have a lot more. I've also found that amanos are a lot better at cleaning than cherries/crystals unless you have loads - in my nano there was zero algae of any kind when I had amanos, now it's only crystals some thread algaes have started to return.

Also, love the plant list, I also absolutely love mosses. That Crepidomanes Malabaricum is super special. If you're doing CO2, then cameroon moss is really beautiful too (it's quite nice in lowtech but doesn't carpet like it seems to in hightech)


----------



## Wolf6 (2 Oct 2021)

I think I have nearly everything so its time to get busy. Slowly though as i am also currently busy painting the house exterior and finally doing the front garden. Too little time and too much to do  anyway I cut my filter spunges to size, black is coarse spunge right past the inflow Chamber, then comes the shrimp refugium with some grit in a glass container with some crypts, floater plants and moss, then comes the medium blue spunge, followed by a section with ceramic stuff, lava split and seachem purigen, followed by fine spunge, and then the return Chamber with heater and co2 bazooka placed in front of return pump.




Every week during maintenance I pull out 1 spunge and clean it, sometimes maybe 2 if needed, but since its easily accessed I hope life will be simpler. There will be an acrylic lid on top of most of the sump, and my old scapers light will provide 6 hours of light to the refugium. Not sure yet if I will run this at the same time as the main tank light, or after?

During the removal of the old pond in the garden I found a ton more of river rock. Too much to chose from now!


----------



## dw1305 (4 Oct 2021)

Hi all, 


Wolf6 said:


> and my old scapers light will provide 6 hours of light to the refugium. Not sure yet if I will run this at the same time as the main tank light, or after?


There would be advantages to running <"a reversed lighting period">, the sump will supply oxygen to the (dark) tank and the tank will provide CO2 for the sump plants.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wolf6 (4 Oct 2021)

Thanks Darrel, I think I will let it come on an hour after lights out in the main tank, and run for 6 hours before all is dark in the meantime I found a lot more rock in the garden so I am trying out variations of hardscape. I prefer to do this sort of thing in the tank but I also am a cluts so this way I can enjoy the tank without scratches a bit longer. I went with the suggestion to add more rocks, but perhaps I overdid it. The white boxes behind represent the overflow box in the actual tank and the tape represents 10cm from the front glass, I dont want anything beyond that like. Opinions/suggestion?


----------



## Wolf6 (4 Oct 2021)

And another variation. I am liking this one best this far.


----------



## Wolf6 (5 Oct 2021)

After almost a year of waiting! Main hardscape:





Final result will have 2 smaller branches as well for a more natural feel. The smaller branches will be moved into better placing once all is watered in, and the brown rock is just for weighing down the branch. Hope its enough...tomorrow is filling day I think, followed by 2 week dark start.


----------



## Wolf6 (6 Oct 2021)

Full:




Dont mind the floating small branches, I am confident they will sink in a few days.

And gone:



2 weeks of darkness! Longest 2 weeks of my life  first water change is tomorrow, next one monday, then friday, then monday, and then again on friday. And then planting on friday, Saturday or sunday!


----------



## shangman (6 Oct 2021)

It looks amazing!! Really reminds me of some local streams, I love how natural it feels. Can't wait to see how it develops and how it looks planted 😍


----------



## Wookii (7 Oct 2021)

I have to say, that Beech (?) branch is a stroke of genius, it completely makes the scape and gives it that natural look as Rosie says.

Did you have to do anything to 'prep' the branch ready for use? Or is that what the two weeks of dark soaking and water charges are for?


----------



## Wolf6 (7 Oct 2021)

A look inside the cabinet while changing water. Aqua medic temperature control,
Jebao return pump, auto doser and co2 both still turned off until after dark start, 2 twinstar nano+ units already on, and an empty plug for when a new light comes in for the refugium as my original plan of using my old scapers light didnt work out as the power unit wouldn't fit through the opening in the cabinet.


----------



## Wookii (7 Oct 2021)

Nice! Where did you get the dosing liquid container?


----------



## Wolf6 (7 Oct 2021)

Wookii said:


> I have to say, that Beech (?) branch is a stroke of genius, it completely makes the scape and gives it that natural look as Rosie says.
> 
> Did you have to do anything to 'prep' the branch ready for use? Or is that what the two weeks of dark soaking and water charges are for?


Thanks a lot and @shangman too! 

The branch, indeed beech, was found (by my kids) in autumn last year whilst looking for wood to use as center piece in this tank. It was thoroughly scrubbed, soaked in water for a week, scrubbed again and lose bark removed, then dried for 9 months or so in the empty tank, and then scrubbed once more with some more lose bark removed, and now it is soaking in the tank for 2 weeks. I contemplated pouring boiling water over it but decided against it, I feared it may do more harm then good.


----------



## Wolf6 (7 Oct 2021)

Wookii said:


> Nice! Where did you get the dosing liquid container?


Ran into it at a local fish store, ocean & lake here in the Netherlands. Looked all over the internet before that and they were sold out everywhere so when I saw it in the store instantly grabbed it  This version has 3 sections, there was also a version with 4, but since I use all in 1 ferts 3 was more then enough


----------



## Wolf6 (21 Oct 2021)

Plants are arriving, final ones should arrive tonight. Tomorrownight or saturdaynight will be the big day  I managed to stay pretty close to what I intended to get! I will probably set up CO2 and the auto doser tonight already to make sure the plants get what they need from the get go.
Full plant list:
1 x "Crepidomanes malabaricum"
1 x "Fissidens Nobilis" 
1 x "Weeping mos"
1 x Fontinalis antipyretica (from my own tank)
1 x anubias nana petite (from my own tank)
1 x fissidens miroshaki (from my own tank)
1 x fissidens fox (from my own tank)
1 x fissidens fontanus (from my own tank)
1 x Bucephalandra brownie helena (from my own tank)
1 x Bucephalandra Kedagang - in vitro cup
4 x blyxa japonica (mix of own tank and in vitro)
1 x Elodea densa   
1 x Bacopa caroliniana -In Vitro cup  
1 x Elatine hydropiper -In Vitro cup    
2 x Cryptocoryne costata   
1 x Marsilea hirsuta-In Vitro cup  
1 x Sagittaria subulata   
3 x Eleocharis sp. mini -In Vitro cup   
1 x Bucephalandra Biblis Red   
2 x red tiger lotus
6 x Eleocharis sp. "montevidensis"

A total of 21 species, more then I intended but for me its a victory that I didnt order even more  and 3 of them are mosses that look quite similar. Luckily I have another tank upcoming in which I can place the other plants I reaaaaally wanted but couldnt in this one  I might end up moving one of the buce species in here to that tank as well, I feel 3 might be a bit much.


----------



## Wolf6 (23 Oct 2021)

Its done! Just a hasty snap of the result but it was quite a battle. The moment I touched the large branch it decided that 2 weeks of soaking was not enough and went up up up so I had to drain all water and glue it to the rocks and even add one more extra rock at the back of the wood for extra weight. I prefer tying mosses to the wood over glueing but in this case I could no longer tie so had to glue. I will probably have to scrape some spilled glue off the hardscape once its all settled in.
Then came the planting of the blyxa, my favorite plant but I forgot how much I hate planting it. They are like 'not too deep or I will rot!" And then you plant them less deep and they are like "dont look at me wrong or sneeze or breathe or I will float!". But they seem to be in place now.



The refugium is also ready for some shrimp, lighted by a simple lominie spotlight for 6 hours after the main tank lights are off.


----------



## Wookii (23 Oct 2021)

Love it - it looks great, like a little section of country stream - planting is on point too. Good work 👍🏻


----------



## bazz (23 Oct 2021)

Very nice!!!


----------



## shangman (23 Oct 2021)

After planting it looks even better, can't wait to see this one grown in, maybe with a few choice botanicals to complete the river effect! I really like the dead leaves left on some of the twigs.


----------



## Wolf6 (23 Oct 2021)

Thanks for the kind words all 
Now the hard part starts, observing closely. Started with 6 hours of light at 45% intensity, dosing 13ml of plantedbox all in 1 fert every morning and easycarbo on anything suspicious. 



Fissidens miroshaki on the wood and elodea with eleocharis montevidensis forming the background.




Blyxa, hairgras and fissidens nobilis at the base of the wood. Red tigerlotus behind the blyxa.




Crepidomanes creeping down the wood on the left, weeping moss, buce and crypts right. And more blyxa.


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Oct 2021)

Very nice 👍


----------



## Ady34 (24 Oct 2021)

Lovely, very natural looking.
Will enjoy watching the progression.


----------



## Laoshan (24 Oct 2021)

I think it’s a great scape, especially with the combination of different types of branches. Very inspirational!


----------



## Garuf (24 Oct 2021)

I have to admit it’s not usually my kinda “thing” with more biotope adjacent scapes but this one oozes a refinement and charm I hope that the tank keeps as it matures. Good luck, I’m sure it’ll be great.


----------



## Wolf6 (30 Oct 2021)

So far so good one week in. Finetuning co2, dosing 15ml of planted box all in one per day and occasionally add some easycarbo. Removed some clado that had snuck into the tank attached to some of the elodea, think I caught all of it before it spread. Added a few sacrificial shrimp earlier this week and having seen them do well added 4 embers and one otto from my old tank into this one. They all seem fine for 48 hours now, so moving the rest of my old tank into this one tomorrow. That means 16 embers (I think), 7 serpeas, 2 simulans terras, 5 ottos, 6 kuhlis, 6 amanos and unknown numbers of cherries will be moved and the old tank turned off. If that all goes well for some time I will move the contents of the smaller tank into this one as well, meaning another 9 embers, 4 amano and 7 or so pygmies as well as one or 2 ottos and some Taiwan bee shrimp. The rest of the shrimp will be moved into a container together with the plants to await setting up the new shallow tank.


----------



## Wolf6 (31 Oct 2021)

They are in and all but one seem ok. One of the serpeas hasnt dealt well with all the stress of plants being removed and being caught by a net and the whole acclimatisation . He is lying in the soil between some plants, I dont think he will make it. Hasnt moved yet while the others are exploring the tank. He isnt on his side or anything though. 
I decided to leave one of the embers. I have suspected it to be infected with neon disease for a while, its form is bent and has a white area near the base of its tail. But it eats well and swims around fine, so I'll set up a small nano to let it live out its days. Alone but I cant get myself to euthanise it yet.


----------



## Wolf6 (31 Oct 2021)

The stressed serpea has made a recovery and is swimming again. He isnt all there yet but we'll see how it goes. 








 The sick ember has been moved to a dedicated nano for the time being. Used some soil and water from his previous tank together with some plants and shrimp. Its not great but better then the now unheated and dirty old tank.


----------



## Wolf6 (1 Nov 2021)

0 deaths overnight so all going well. Mr serpea is swimming along with the rest and has seemingly made full recovery. Quasimodo, as ive started calling the sick ember, has his own little tank now and is... as well as can be expected of a lonely ember. Chucked in lots of plants to make him feel more comfortabele.




Here you can see the discoloration of his tail. Its more prominent irl opposed to the pics but visible there too.



And here you can see his odd shape.



Been like this for months because I couldnt catch the bugger in the previous jungle tank and he seemed healthy enough to gamble he wouldn't just up and die suddenly infecting the rest. I feel sad for him though. If anyone thinks its something else then tetra disease id love to hear it!


----------



## Hufsa (1 Nov 2021)

The curvy spine makes me wary of fish TB. Not for certain but I wouldn't stick any arms with open wounds in with him to be sure


----------



## Wolf6 (1 Nov 2021)

Hufsa said:


> The curvy spine makes me wary of fish TB. Not for certain but I wouldn't stick any arms with open wounds in with him to be sure


I looked at the symptoms of fish TB but I dont think it is, he has always been fine and active (be it a bit slower then the rest due to his deformation) and eats well enough. But thanks for thinking along  Also none of the other fish show any symptoms and he has been with these tankmates for many months, I got them from someone else and he must have had it back then as well.


----------



## Wolf6 (2 Nov 2021)

Red tigerlotus is forming new leaves, ordered only one but I received 4 bulbs, during planting the leaves and bulbs of 2 got seperated so I think I now have 6 plants.


----------



## Wolf6 (10 Nov 2021)

2.5 weeks in since planting. Most plants doing fine, except for 3. Fissidens nobilis is having a difficult time adapting, all 3 clumps are doing poorly atm. All other fissidens is doing fine. The elatine hydropiper is also having a hard time adjusting. And finally some of the hairgrass is forming new leaves but dropping the old. I upped ferts just in case. 0 fish deaths, 1 cherry shrimp dead because of molting issue it would seem. The rest seem fine. Only signs of algae this far are some old blyxa leaves that may have some bba, spot dosing those with easycarbo. Overview with montividensis and elodea growing well.



Blyxa and lotus growing well, nobilis at the base of wood struggling.



Fish love chilling between the twigs, but also explore the whole tank regularly.


----------



## Garuf (10 Nov 2021)

Elantine melts to nothing when planted but DON’T be tempted to pull out the plugs. In about 2-3 weeks you notice tiny tiny little cartoon seedling looking plants growing from the original bundle before becoming “proper” plants and spreading.


----------



## Wolf6 (11 Nov 2021)

Garuf said:


> Elantine melts to nothing when planted but DON’T be tempted to pull out the plugs. In about 2-3 weeks you notice tiny tiny little cartoon seedling looking plants growing from the original bundle before becoming “proper” plants and spreading.


Thanks for the heads up, I've not had it before and I was already looking at replacements (glossostigma would be up next).


----------



## Garuf (11 Nov 2021)

I suspect that’s what many people do as I was told it’s incredibly tricky but nahhhhh, once it’s through that initial “leave me alone and let me do my thing” period and you see them tiny cartoon seedlings, it’s a really great little plant, likes it cool <24c ideal world.


----------



## Wolf6 (11 Nov 2021)

Garuf said:


> I suspect that’s what many people do as I was told it’s incredibly tricky but nahhhhh, once it’s through that initial “leave me alone and let me do my thing” period and you see them tiny cartoon seedlings, it’s a really great little plant, likes it cool <24c ideal world.


Tank is set to 23c so that should be fine then! 

Just had an interesting moment, somehow a kuhli managed to get into the sump and ate half the ramshorn snails. I didnt know they did that, but given the amount of empty shells where there were lots of small snails before, I am pretty sure this is the case. What puzzles me is how he got into the sump. The overflow comb has been covered with relatively fine mesh, allowing small shrimp to go through (as the main tank will hold fish that eat shrimp) and enter the refugium where they can grow and multiply untill I can release a bunch of adults into the main tank again. But its not large enough for fish to pass, at least so I thought. Untill I found mister fat kuhli in there. I managed to catch him easy enough as I made everything in the refugium easy to remove (for cleaning and for catching whatever ended up in there) but they really are masters of escape it seems.


----------



## Wolf6 (12 Nov 2021)

Added 8 panda corys and 3 leeris (2 female 1 male) last night, as well as a fan shrimp. Wanted to get some apisto Borelli too but they were still in quarantaine so will be for another time.


----------



## Karmicnull (12 Nov 2021)

Nice pic of the male Leeri. Excellent colour for one that has just come from an LFS.


----------



## Wolf6 (12 Nov 2021)

Karmicnull said:


> Nice pic of the male Leeri. Excellent colour for one that has just come from an LFS.


Thanks, he did colour up quite fast  He wont stay still for a shot with his full sparkles on.

Trying out that camera some more, not there yet settings wise but still had a few that (with some cropping) were decent. It kept focusing on CO2 mist, I'll try again sometime after CO2 is off.


----------



## Wolf6 (13 Nov 2021)

Today I learned that any part of elodea that catches a whiff of liquid carbo dies rapidly. This makes spot treatment a bit more difficult.


----------



## Wolf6 (15 Nov 2021)

Maintenance today. Spotted a few old blyxa leaves with some possible bba (darkened edges) that I removed just in case and spot dosed some easy carbo on the general vicinity. Adjusted CO2 slightly (comes on 10 minutes earlier now) to see if that fixes it.
Light has been increased marginally a week or so ago (50%, up from 45%). Frogbit is growing fast and large, so I think ferts are at the correct level atm (currently set to 17mm per day).

Contemplating swapping the elodea for ludwigia red, as that deals with liquid carbo better and I think it might look great too. But perhaps I'm just influenced by all the red and orange trees in the woods here giving me this autumnal vibe.
What do you guys think? 

All fish seem to be doing well. Havent spotted the fan shrimp since his/her release last thursday though. I've heard they often molt after going into a new tank, then hide for a few days, so I'm hopeful. It cant have escaped (tank is closed off with a net) and I've not seen a dead shrimp either, so it should be around somewhere...
I'm loving the panda cory's, always about and checking everything with their mustaches. Wood, sand, rocks, everything is inspected for possible food.

I'll be adding the 9 embers, 6 or 7 pigmys and one or 2 ottos from the other tank in a few days, and then I've got the following things still planned:

3 apisto borelli (1m, 2 f)
3 swords (preferably montezuma natural colours, if I cant find those then 3 regular natural colours)
3-5 more serpeas
8 marbled hatchets

I think that is already close to the limit of what the tank can hold, but after having a very stock-light tank for a very long time, I enjoy having so much to see. I've noticed both wife and kids have also shown a large increase in interest in this tank since the leeri's were added. Their size and 'feelers' make them a hit with the kids 

The shrimp in the sump have found ways around the barricades, so they are now inside the bio filtration area and first chamber too. I moved the coarse spunge that was seperating the first room from the refugium up a bit so they can easily pass under it after one managed to kill himself getting stuck between spunge and glass. I spotted another one that killed himself in similar fashion between the finer spunges and the return chamber, but I'm not changing that lest they get shredded by the return pump. I spotted loads of berried females so I'm not worried about their numbers, and most prefer to stay inside the refugium room with the plants and light at night. 
Plants in the refugium - mosses ferns and crypts are doing ok, the 53B has been reduced to 1 single stem with a few leaves, the limnophila has all but died off . They might still have been suffering from bleach treatment before going into this tank, so giving them some time still. Added a cutting of elodea to the refugium too to see if that takes down there. The light is relatively low, so might just end up with just ferns and crypts and moss there, which is fine too.


----------



## Wolf6 (16 Nov 2021)

Nearly gassed my tank there. Yesterday after maintenance I moved my return pump a little, so its inlet was positioned above the bazooka a bit more. Just now came out of a (teams)meeting and the drop 30 mg/l dropchecker was bright yellow. Fish seem ok still, but I did turn off the CO2 right away. Its proving a bit difficult to get the CO2 right this far.
Disregarding the old settings, I'm now going with CO2 at 12:30, off at 15:30 - this means CO2 is lime by lights (they come on at 15:00) on and heading into yellow when it turns off. It then turns back on at 16:00, off again at 16:30, on again at 17:30 and off again at 18:30. Lights go off at 21:00. I'd much prefer to just have CO2 come on at time X and off at time Y and have that be all, but it takes a while to get the CO2 level up before lights on, but once it hits that it quickly goes into yellow. What do you guys think is better:

Lower injection rate so it stays on constantly but I have to start earlier
Have multiple shorter injection periods at higher injection rate (can be as many as I want, digital controller has no limit)

I'm using a sump, and I've been told off gassing with a sump is quite fast. I havent really noticed this far if that is the case here as well.
I am leaning towards option 1, but I keep seeing people only need to turn on CO2 an hour or so before lights on, and I'm already at 2.5 hours before... I'd have to go 3 or maybe 4 hours before lights on if I lower the injection rate.

On a side note, the fish I bought as serpea tetras (and have been calling them such ever since) have turned out to be red phantom tetras. Now that I was looking to get some more this has become apparent  I feel stupid now. 

Edit:
Never mind, while typing this I've already made up my mind, I'll lower injection rate, have it switch on at 11 or so with lights on limegreen on the 20mg/l dropchecker (I have a 20 and a 30mg in the tank) and try to have it on constantly till 19:15 or so without going above limegreen on the 30 mg/l. Turned down light intensity back to 45% again (down from 50%).


----------



## Wolf6 (19 Nov 2021)

9 embers, 1 otto, 7 pygmies, 80 shrimp or so have been moved. The embers have joined the existing group instantly, the pygmies sometimes join the pandas, sometimes the ottos, but they seem happy enough. Seen more of them in the past few hours then the last few months! Also added some ludwigia to see if it is a good replacement for the elodea.


----------



## Wolf6 (21 Nov 2021)

One of the buces that I got in vitro and tied to the wood is suddenly beset by a fungus and is turning into slime. The other 2 types of buce seem unaffected. Shame as it was growing well and fast. Hopefully some will survive and regrow... always puzzling how something can suddenly just appear in a tank.


----------



## Wolf6 (27 Nov 2021)

The troublesome phase has started at the worst possible time. My hernia prevents me from doing much while various algea have made their move after the co2 changes. Bba reared it's ugly head on hardscape and the montevidensis, some gsa appeared on glass and equipment. Managed to do a lot of spot dosing easycarbo today, probably more tomorrow. It's so tempting to try and tweak co2 or light more but I'm convinced this is still caused by the large change in co2 schema 10 days ago. Most plants doing well except the buce and nobilis. Lotus is starting to grow to size.
Fish all seem very happy.


----------



## Wolf6 (3 Dec 2021)

Bba seems to be slowing down, but elodea is not liking the heavy liquid carb dosing. I am really comtemplating replacing it all with ludwigia red. Spot algea havent shown signs of slowing though, so might have to up ferts a bit more.
Finally found the fan shrimps hiding spot, I feared it had died but the large branch contains a hole I didnt know about that is apparently shrimp sized   fed the ottos some Courgette again today with lights still off, three of them instantly went to feast. Blurry pic but no lights


----------



## mort (3 Dec 2021)

Sorry just stumbled on this thread that I'd missed somehow. First I'd like to say it's a beautiful tank and I'll enjoy catching up with it but I did want to just ask how sure you are that you have serpae tetra? It could be my eyes but they look like the more peaceful cousin red phantom tetras and if so, it wouldn't be ideal if you were to add anymore serpae. I'd also be surprised if true serpae didn't have a nibble at your beautiful pearl gourami.


----------



## Wolf6 (3 Dec 2021)

mort said:


> Sorry just stumbled on this thread that I'd missed somehow. First I'd like to say it's a beautiful tank and I'll enjoy catching up with it but I did want to just ask how sure you are that you have serpae tetra? It could be my eyes but they look like the more peaceful cousin red phantom tetras and if so, it wouldn't be ideal if you were to add anymore serpae. I'd also be surprised if true serpae didn't have a nibble at your beautiful pearl gourami.


Hi, they are phantoms yes  in last weeks update or the one before I mentioned that they were sold to me as serpea years ago and always assumed  they were, but while looking into getting more I found out they are in fact as you say red phantoms


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Dec 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> The stressed serpea has made a recovery and is swimming again. He isnt all there yet but we'll see how it goes. View attachment 176230
> 
> View attachment 176229
> Very natural look to the tank🙂
> The sick ember has been moved to a dedicated nano for the time being. Used some soil and water from his previous tank together with some plants and shrimp. Its not great but better then the now unheated and dirty old tank.


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Dec 2021)

Sorry my comment stuck in quote


----------



## mort (4 Dec 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> On a side note, the fish I bought as serpea tetras (and have been calling them such ever since) have turned out to be red phantom tetras. Now that I was looking to get some more this has become apparent  I feel stupid now.



Just catching up still but saw this post. Don't feel stupid, it really is an easy mistake to make as they look so similar, especially when young. I've had wholesalers send me the wrong ones. I'd be happy with the phantoms as they have all the colour but none of the aggressiveness of the serpae.


----------



## Wolf6 (5 Dec 2021)

Half the elodea was removed as the heavy carbo dosing has become fatal for it, it was falling apart and decaying. I replaced some of it with some ludwigia tops. If I dont like that look I might go with nymphoides. Did another heavy carb dosing of hardscape. Bba is only affecting the hardscape it seems.


----------



## Wolf6 (9 Dec 2021)

I intended to treat the shrimp and otos with a spinach stick. Guess pygmies are also largely vegetarian in diet. They love it, and I keep seeing them eat from the roots of my floaters too. It's hard to keep track of weather they get enough to eat but I think so. 
Edit: they were still at it with lights on so better shot.


----------



## Wolf6 (10 Dec 2021)

That time of the year is closing in 



Excuse the fishfood collection, its usually in the cabinet behind the tree 😆


----------



## pat1cp (11 Dec 2021)

Just put ours up too


----------



## Wolf6 (13 Dec 2021)

pat1cp said:


> Just put ours up too


Maybe we should make a Christmas tree with tank thread 😜 

2kg of co2 used in about 6 weeks with sump + tank being about 400l. I will start looking into a reactor me thinks. Small simple pump like they use for small fountains, placed in the return compartiment which pumps water into the reactor and the out from the reactor right next to the return pump inlet, would that work?


----------



## pat1cp (13 Dec 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> Maybe we should make a Christmas tree with tank thread 😜


Good idea


----------



## Wolf6 (13 Dec 2021)

Aqua medic 1000 reactor and sicce syncra silent 1.5 ordered, lets see how efficient I can get this  Shitty timing as the BBA was almost gone at last, I expect it will rear its ugly head again while dialing in co2 again after installing reactor, but ah well, cant be helped.


----------



## Wolf6 (18 Dec 2021)

Fed some tubifex with filter off so the worms could get into the sand. Lovely cory behaviour trying to get at them. 


New inhabitants:




Better pics will follow once settled.


----------



## Djoko Sauza (18 Dec 2021)

_A. Borelii_?


----------



## Wolf6 (18 Dec 2021)

Djoko Sauza said:


> _A. Borelii_?


Sure is, opal borellis  still young, 1 male and 1 female. I'll add another female at some stage since they only had one.


----------



## Djoko Sauza (19 Dec 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> Sure is, opal borellis  still young, 1 male and 1 female. I'll add another female at some stage since they only had one.


Do they need to be kept in harem? I don't know how they behave towards conspecifics but they are among the most peaceful apistos after all.


----------



## shangman (19 Dec 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> Fed some tubifex with filter off so the worms could get into the sand. Lovely cory behaviour trying to get at them. View attachment 178565
> New inhabitants:
> 
> View attachment 178566
> Better pics will follow once settled.


Really love your mix of stones, sand and gravel with the little tufts of grass, it looks wonderful with the cories. Can wait to see how beautiful these apistos become as they grow too! 😍


----------



## Wolf6 (19 Dec 2021)

Djoko Sauza said:


> Do they need to be kept in harem? I don't know how they behave towards conspecifics but they are among the most peaceful apistos after all.


I dont know to be honest, I just habitually try to get one male 2 female with every non-livebearing non-groupfish I get. Seems to work best in most cases, never had females seriously damage eachother.


----------



## Wolf6 (19 Dec 2021)

shangman said:


> Really love your mix of stones, sand and gravel with the little tufts of grass, it looks wonderful with the cories. Can wait to see how beautiful these apistos become as they grow too! 😍


Thanks! I cant wait either  the male is already out and about regularly and slowly colouring up, but it will take a few months before he is adult I think.
Cousins:




Ever since they were moved into this tank the pygmies have really come into their own. They are all over the place, clearly comfortable. Much better than in my 55l, where I just didnt see them at all. Not sure what caused this change in behaviour,  wether its more other fish or more open tank, presence of panda corys or something else...


----------



## Wolf6 (20 Dec 2021)

Miss borelli exploring.


----------



## shangman (20 Dec 2021)

Oh man that lil borelli 😩😍 WANT. Definitely need to keep them one day they are so so cute.



Wolf6 said:


> Thanks! I cant wait either  the male is already out and about regularly and slowly colouring up, but it will take a few months before he is adult I think.
> Cousins:
> View attachment 178668
> 
> Ever since they were moved into this tank the pygmies have really come into their own. They are all over the place, clearly comfortable. Much better than in my 55l, where I just didnt see them at all. Not sure what caused this change in behaviour,  wether its more other fish or more open tank, presence of panda corys or something else...


I really noticed this too with my pygmies. When I had 10 in a 45L they schooled a rarely and  mostly sat on the bottom doing nothing, and only ate when I wasn't around. When I added them to the 180L they immediately perked up and are just so much more outgoing and interesting, even more now I have around 25. They come out immediately when I add food and wiggle about the sand searching, swim all over the tank at all hours in current sized groups, schooling in a big group regularly which is mesmerising, often coming up for air which is also really interesting behaviour. 

I sort of came to the conclusion that they aren't a fish for nano tanks despite their size. But in a bigger tank, just gorgeous fish.


----------



## Wolf6 (22 Dec 2021)

So I removed the last elodea today as it was falling apart due to liquid carbo. I replaced it all with ludwigia cuttings that still need to grow a lot. The bacopa behind the wood is almost grown big enough to reach above it!


----------



## Wolf6 (22 Dec 2021)

shangman said:


> Oh man that lil borelli 😩😍 WANT. Definitely need to keep them one day they are so so cute.
> 
> 
> I really noticed this too with my pygmies. When I had 10 in a 45L they schooled a rarely and  mostly sat on the bottom doing nothing, and only ate when I wasn't around. When I added them to the 180L they immediately perked up and are just so much more outgoing and interesting, even more now I have around 25. They come out immediately when I add food and wiggle about the sand searching, swim all over the tank at all hours in current sized groups, schooling in a big group regularly which is mesmerising, often coming up for air which is also really interesting behaviour.
> ...


I think you are right about the pygmies not being nano fish. I think they feel better with bigger and more fish around, it makes them boisterous and very fun. I might add a few more sometime  3 or so, making them number 10 again...


----------



## shangman (22 Dec 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> I think you are right about the pygmies not being nano fish. I think they feel better with bigger and more fish around, it makes them boisterous and very fun. I might add a few more sometime  3 or so, making them number 10 again...


With a tank your size I think you could really easily keep 20, they are so small they don't have that much impact on bioload. If my tank was a 120cm I'd keep 40 tbh


----------



## Wolf6 (29 Dec 2021)

Mister Borelli looking for Snacks in the moss.



Ottos together during water change. My guess 4 female one male, but I am no good at sexing fish based on shape/plumpnes


----------



## Wolf6 (1 Jan 2022)

Added second miss opal and 3 more pygmies, they are so tiny!!!


----------



## Hufsa (1 Jan 2022)

Amazing looking tank, the plants look so nice and I love the different gravels and stones with your sand 😍


----------



## Wolf6 (3 Jan 2022)

Hufsa said:


> Amazing looking tank, the plants look so nice and I love the different gravels and stones with your sand 😍


Thanks a lot!

Today during  maintenance I took the jump, I replaced my bazooka diffuser with the aqua medic reactor and connected it to a small pump placed in my sumps return Chamber. The outlet of the reactor is positioned next to the inlet of the return pump. I'm hoping to make co2 more constant this way, because water level and return pump position had a large influence on how much of the co2 mist produced by the bazooka was sucked in. Now to dial it in, curious to see if this leads to better results and/or less co2 used.


----------



## shangman (3 Jan 2022)

Looking fabulous, I love the combo of ember tetras and tiger lotus!! Tiger lotus and grass >>>>>>>


----------



## Wolf6 (3 Jan 2022)

shangman said:


> Looking fabulous, I love the combo of ember tetras and tiger lotus!! Tiger lotus and grass >>>>>>>


Thanks! I love the reds in fish and plants combo too, most of my fish in this tank have red in them save a few.

Be sure to always check your live food for unwanted guests. I just found this guy in the micron sock in my sump. I think I know what took part of one of my pygmies tail off now! Into the pond with it tomorrow morning. It must have hitchhiked along with the (store bought) daphnia, cant think of any other way It could have gotten in. Damselfly larvae.


----------



## Wolf6 (4 Jan 2022)

This is what borelli's are all about  finally a pic where he stayed put with the right light on him.


----------



## Deano3 (4 Jan 2022)

Stunning 😍


----------



## Wolf6 (8 Jan 2022)

The damaged pygmy didnt survive, damn damselfly larvae. Back to 9 now.
Still struggling to get co2 right with the new reactor. Seems a lot more efficient at getting co2 into the water, so i was able to turn it down quite a bit. This mucking about has caused some algae as i feared, but I was expecting bba but I got gda and gsa instead. I can brush those off thankfully. 

Somehow a shrimp got into the co2 reactor. I'm sure it got out again as well since the water goes one way and the way out is safe, but how it got there... silly creatures. 
Not much to report. New pics in a week or so.


----------



## Wolf6 (11 Jan 2022)

Lotus becoming nice and big.
Phantoms:



Even large gourami and apistos dont make cherry shrimp hide:




I added some pinnatifida on the wood:



resting on a mossy bed by his lonesome:




Sometimes the lights  make the red an intense pink



the birth of a little moss, no idea how but its cute:


----------



## Wolf6 (11 Jan 2022)

And here is what is happening in the sump:




Leftover egeria is doing ok here with the liquid carb dosing not reaching it in high enough concentrations. 
Shrimp love it here. They are a collection of cherries, rejects and leftover bees. Still some interesting variations are appearing.



The white one looks interesting. And a nice red/white one, pic makes it look brown instead of red though.



The spunge is raised a bit so shrimp can pass underneath and access both compartments. The real filter compartment is behind the planted one. It shouldnt have been reachable for the shrimp but they have colonised all compartments including the return. Its fine as most remain at the front and new shrimp production here is exceptionally high.


----------



## Hufsa (11 Jan 2022)

If you have never seen dwarf shrimp climb over land to reach somewhere they really want to go while they're humming the mission impossible theme, you have really missed something special. They can be quite determined little critters


----------



## Conort2 (11 Jan 2022)

Those red phantoms are stunning!


----------



## Wolf6 (13 Jan 2022)

Conort2 said:


> Those red phantoms are stunning!


Thanks 

Feeding time!


----------



## Wolf6 (19 Jan 2022)

Side view


----------



## Wolf6 (24 Jan 2022)

My lotus leaves are getting holes, first It turns thin and papery like it was burned, then the spots decays and then it decays fully. I upped ferts but I'm not sure if this was the cause, anyone else have ideas? No signs of increased algae or other plants with issues atm. Dont think the lotus is sensitive to easycarbo nor do I think I put any near It.
Newly affected leaf:



Older affected leaf:



New unaffected leaf:


----------



## plantnoobdude (24 Jan 2022)

Wolf6 said:


> My lotus leaves are getting holes, first It turns thin and papery like it was burned, then the spots decays and then it decays fully. I upped ferts but I'm not sure if this was the cause, anyone else have ideas? No signs of increased algae or other plants with issues atm. Dont think the lotus is sensitive to easycarbo nor do I think I put any near It.


potassium deficiency?


----------



## Hufsa (24 Jan 2022)

Looks like pretty extensive leaf damage  My first suspect with this kind of dramatic necrosis is always chemical damage, but you have thought of that and say you are careful. Maybe keep up the extra ferts, stop the easycarbo for a while, see if it gets better and then reintroduce the carbo and see if it starts up again?
A different random idea (I have no data to support this), could the bulb be damaged? Maybe you could see if you can take a peek at it without uprooting the plant, perhaps it is rotting for some reason?


----------



## Wolf6 (25 Jan 2022)

Hmm one of the bulbs was partially uprooted.. could be that is related. I will minimize liquid carb usage, keep ferts upped and monitor the coming weeks.
In the meantime, shy blue beauty slyly lurks between shades of green.


----------



## Wolf6 (2 Feb 2022)

Still some bba on hardscape but spot dosing keeps it in check. I upped light duration and intensity with 15 minutes and 3%. Plants reacted by growing faster en better (I think). Now trying to keep it as stable as possible. Decaying leaves have stopped, so it must have been deficiency.


On a side note, how do you people throw away spare blyxa? I cant, it keeps ending up in places that were left deliberately empty... eventually all will be blyxa I fear. Ill end with 3 random shots I like.


----------



## Wolf6 (8 Feb 2022)

Kuhli came out to play. I should get some more. Can you find him?




Easier here:


 and an otto eating the bba I peroxided to death.


----------



## shangman (8 Feb 2022)

It looks so lush and stunning!!! 😍😍😍 Love the reds at the top, fabulous


----------



## Wolf6 (16 Feb 2022)

Not much to report. Shrimp from the breeding colony in the sump have made it into the tank somehow meaning they got into the return chamber and went into the return pomp and managed not to be diced by the propeller somehow. Large shrimp too. Or does the water not pass the propeller? Still fighting some bba on hardcape and on the pinatifida. I need to cut back some plants as its getting that jungly vibe again but part of me doesnt want to as it wants everything to become jungle. Jungle with as much blyxa as possible. I do not possess the art of less is more. More is also more, right?
I was given 6 more embers as refuges from a fellow aquarist whose tank had burst. They were readily welcomed.


----------



## Wolf6 (22 Feb 2022)

A few shots in between.


----------



## Wolf6 (25 Mar 2022)

Bba has exploded after co2 ran out and I didnt notice. Manual removal and lots of spot dosing easycarbo. I think I am winning but keep discovering new patches. 




All hail his majesty pearl:


And all hail the true jewel in the tank, mr Borelli:



And the jesters:


----------



## John q (25 Mar 2022)

Healthy fish, Healthy plants, obviously a winning combo.


----------



## Wolf6 (2 Jun 2022)

Starting to get to that jungle phase. Still some bba but despite neglect its not too bad. However, I am getting surgery in a few days and after that I am not allowed to do much for 6 weeks. Ill do a water change the day before, but after that I cant for 3 to 6 weeks depending on how recovery goes. Anyone have some advice on how to minimize damage for the coming 6 weeks of no maintenance?


----------



## mlgt (2 Jun 2022)

Looks lovely. Hope surgery recovery goes fast. I mean you could start to scale back dosing,lights and feeding for now. Or can you not teach someone to help you do a small water change each week? 
Or having a proper jungle after 6 weeks is also part of the fun to restart the trimming cycle again? Something to look forward to?


----------



## PARAGUAY (6 Jun 2022)

You could add some purigen/ activated carbon to the filter while for a few weeks @Wolf6 . Here's to speedy recovery


----------

